# Vol de notre IMac associatif



## jibe_ (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis bénévole dans une association au sein  d'un hôpital. Parmi nos actions, nous mettons à disposition du matériel  informatique à destination des adolescents et enfant du service.

En  plus de la location gratuite d'ordinateurs portables, nous avions mis  dans un espace dédié aux adolescents un bureau avec un ordinateur  connecté à Internet (Un Imac 20 pouces). 

Malheureusement durant  le Weekend de pâques, une personne plus que mal attentionné nous à volé  cette ordinateur (attaché au bureau avec un câble Kesington).

Je  poste donc ce message afin que le numéro de série ainsi que la  configuration de la machine soit connu de tous (dans le but de soit le  blacklisté, soit de le retrouver), voici les infos en notre possession:



> iMac 20" Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz / 1 Go / 250 Go / SuperDrive
> S/N :  SYM834EGLZE2


De plus la touche "E" du clavier était cassé.

Si vous voyez  passer une machine de ce genre, contactez moi par MP .

Merci  d'avance à tous ceux qui pourront nous aider.

Ps: Je précise, au  cas où, qu'un papa qui s'occupait de son enfant malade c'est aussi fait  voler son PC portable professionel pendant qu'il avait le dos tourné.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2010)

bonjour
pas de bol
et soit c'est quelqu'un de familier soit un pro
(sans doute un pro)


Malheureusement les hopitaux sont TRES visités par des chapardeurs
(pros ou semi pros)

j'ai même tristement  constaté que certains vont jusque dans les  chambres des patients , et chapardent , télephones portables, monnaie pour la cafeteria etc pendant que le patient est là  fait une sieste ou est hors de la chambre 

La circulation interne est de fait quasi libre
( il est difficile de faire autrement , mais un jour  il est possible que ca change  )

certains hopitaux incitent fortement d'agir comme pour un séjour hotelier => tout au coffre

-
ps 
ne pas oublier de porter plainte
On ne sait jamais
Un croisement de liste de produits saisis lors d'une operation ( de police , hein, de police)


----------



## jibe_ (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Malheureusement je sais par mon expérience que les hôpitaux / cliniques sont de vrais "moulins".
Mon métier me fait intervenir quotidiennement dans ce genre d'établissements et personne n'est jamais choqué par notre présence ni par le fait que l'on ouvre les armoires électriques par exemple.

Les visites dans les chambres on connait aussi mais les parents font plus attention maintenant.

Nous avons portés plaintes et de toutes façons notre Imac était assuré contre le vol donc on devrait avoir un retour relativement rapide.

De toutes facons quoiqu'il en soit, nous en sommes au deuxième vol dans cette salle, je vais donc y installer de la vidéo-surveillance histoire de calmer les ardeurs de certains.

@+


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2010)

De toutes facons
 ca


> ordinateur (attaché au bureau avec un câble Kesington)


me fait dire travail de pro
Ce qui veut dire que la suite est pro aussi:  circuit de fourgue rodé.
La machine est à considerer comme definitivement inretrouvable
( sauf coup de bol policier dans les années à venir)


----------



## Gronounours (18 Avril 2010)

En même temps, les antivol Kensington&#8230; Une simple pince coupante et zou.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En même temps, les antivol Kensington Une simple pince coupante et zou.


et donc ce serait  plutôt un indice de...pro, venu préparé

( ou alors c'est un hosto 100% reservé aux familles de travailleurs de chantier  où il est une tradition que la môman visite le fiston avec une pince coupante dans son sac à main)


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2010)

Pas besoin d'être un grand pro de la fauche pour décider de tirer un truc avec une pince coupante, quand même.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je revends un iMac 20" en TBE général, juste la lette "E" du clavier qui est cassée. 

Faire offre par MP.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas besoin d'être un grand pro de la fauche pour décider de tirer un truc avec une pince coupante, quand même.


m'enfin...
pour etre dans un hosto avec une pince coupante et s'en servir pour couper une chaine et embarquer l'objet , il faut une  préparation et  intentionalité de fauche !
c'est ca ce que j'appelle pro

C'est pas exactement ramasser un truc qui traine abandonné dans la rue


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> m'enfin...
> pour etre dans un hosto avec une pince coupante et s'en servir pour couper une chaine et embarquer l'objet , il faut une  préparation et  intentionalité de fauche !
> c'est ca ce que j'appelle pro
> 
> C'est pas exactement ramasser un truc qui traine abandonné dans la rue



toi, tu vis là...






 :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2010)

La préparation se limite quand même à "faut que je pense à prendre une pince coupante".
Pas besoin d'être pro pour penser à ça.


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La préparation se limite quand même à "faut que je pense à prendre une pince coupante".
> Pas besoin d'être pro pour penser à ça.



Et pour la fabriquer, hein ? Tu crois que c'est un truc d'amateur, ça ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Avril 2010)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je revends un iMac 20" en TBE général, juste la lette "E" du clavier qui est cassée.
> 
> Faire offre par MP.


Je te l'achète tout de suite ! 

La prochaine fois vous mettrez une chaine avec un gros cadenas.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> toi, tu vis là...
> 
> :sleep:


meuh nannnn





bobbynountchak a dit:


> La préparation se limite quand même à "faut que je pense à prendre une pince coupante".
> Pas besoin d'être pro pour penser à ça.


il y a un malentendu

pour PENSER à prendre une pince coupante ( surtout en visite dans un hosto) il faut avoir L'INTENTION de s'en servir pour chaparder sur ce lieu et passer à l'acte
et c'est ca que j'appelle  de la préparation de voleur pro

 par opposition au gars qui,exceptionnellement, a chapardé un truc qui traine, parce que c'était facile et qu'il fut tenté, ,  sur le moment, facon " cj'comprends pas ce qui m'a pris M'sieur le juge"

c'est comme un gars qui trouve un portefeuille dans la rue et qui a le choix , moral , de garder le fric (ou pas) 
comparé à des pickpockets
par exemple en bande , gars 1 chaparde , passe immediatement le butin à gars 2  qui le passe de suite  à gars 3
et en version luxe:  parfois un gars en sup qui fait tout pour attirer l'attention comme " possible  voleur potentiel" ou créer un mini evenement qui attire l'oeil,   sur la gauche , pendant que gars 1 , 2 , 3 bossent tranquillement sur la droite.
c'est une structure classique et efficace
il faut avoir un oeil très exercé pour reperer gars 2 ou 3
 en general si parfois un gars est vu par des gens c'est le gars 1 , et encore pas souvent ou trop tard


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> meuh nannnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, il est très chouette ton schémas. Mais ce que dis Bobby, c'est que le préméditation d'un acte ne suffit pas à faire de l'auteur un spécialiste de la discipline. Alors que pour toi, si. Y'a les voleurs à la petite semaine, et les professionnels armés de pinces coupantes. OK. Ben vous êtes pas d'accord.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

c'est le mot pro qui vos gene sans doute
quoiqu'il en soit niquer un cable kesington faut avoir envie , savoir le faire et etre équipé pour
ca ne peut donc pas etre un  vol facon " Ah tiens ca traine - y a personne? j'embarque"

( et prémeditation n'est pas un signe de statut professionnel , encore que le pro a le plus souvent prémedité son acte , et ici  voleur amateur ou pro , les 2 ont coupé-crocheté... et ca ne se fait pas par magie)


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben vous êtes pas d'accord.




Nan.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est le mot pro qui vos gene sans doute
> quoiqu'il en soit niquer un cable kesington faut avoir envie , savoir le faire et etre équipé pour
> ca ne peut donc pas etre un  vol facon " Ah tiens ca traine - y a personne? j'embarque"
> ...



n'importe quoi ! ... je connais pas mal de personnes (bien sous tout rapport en tout cas apparemment) qui se promènent en ayant sur eux en permanence ça :






donc, ton raisonnement ne tient pas !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

merci 
ton ajout  avec image est la démonstration limpide de ce que je disais


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2010)

tu aimes avoir le dernier mot hein... grand fou... !


----------



## datastor (19 Avril 2010)

Alleeeez bah tu va le retrouver ton mac!

lol


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2010)

Ah oui, lol mdr dis donc


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2010)

PTDR !...
J'ai bon, aussi ?!...


----------



## Gronounours (19 Avril 2010)

datastor a dit:


> Alleeeez bah tu va le retrouver ton mac!
> 
> lol



Afin d'être précis, parce que c'est important, et pour compléter la réponse de iBobbyBobby ; voici une photo d'une personne qui fait un truc.







En plus, ça tombe bien, je sens que vous allez me froisser not' p4m.


----------



## Chang (19 Avril 2010)

Et alors, il l'a retrouvee sa pince coupante ? Le pro ... 

:sleep:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Avril 2010)

ou alors c'est un chirurgien qui a utilisé son outillage operatoire pour decouper le cable kensington,

ni vu ni connu ni arme du crime

c'etait bien un pro


----------



## Gronounours (19 Avril 2010)

Ouais, mais du coup un pro de la chirurgie&#8230;

Et on entend rarement dire que les médecins sont des voleurs. Plus les banquiers ou les assureurs.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Avril 2010)

oui mais seuls les chirurgiens travaillent le week end de Pacques.

cqfd si je puis dire

autre hypothese:
le cable kensignton est a code numerique, dans ce cas, c'est un des surveillants qui a passé son we de 3 jours a se faire ch... dans l'hosto. Du coup il s'est mis en tete de trouver le code et l'a choppé sans effraction


----------



## Chang (19 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et on entend rarement dire que les médecins sont des voleurs.



Et pourtant, un corps de metier pour qui c'est facile de voler, c'est bien ces enfl... de chirurgiens ... 

Vous arrivez a voir si tout a bien ete remis en place une fois que vous vous reveillez d'une operation, vous ? 

Pour eux c'est peinard, ils nous shootent un truc a endormir un cheval et hop, il fait son p'tit business ... Y'a pas mieux pour gauler du matos et faire les poches ...


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> oui mais seuls les chirurgiens travaillent le week end de Pacques.
> 
> cqfd si je puis dire
> 
> ...


 
Arrête les hypothèses, ça ne te réussit guère.


----------



## Fìx (19 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Et pourtant, un corps de metier pour qui c'est facile de voler, c'est bien ces enfl... de chirurgiens ...
> 
> Vous arrivez a voir si tout a bien ete remis en place une fois que vous vous reveillez d'une operation, vous ?
> 
> Pour eux c'est peinard, ils nous shootent un truc a endormir un cheval et hop, il fait son p'tit business ... Y'a pas mieux pour *gauler* [...]



À partir de ce mot, j'm'attendais au pire... :sick: ... mais ça va en fait...!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Et pourtant, un corps de metier pour qui c'est facile de voler, c'est bien ces enfl... de chirurgiens ...
> 
> Vous arrivez a voir si tout a bien ete remis en place une fois que vous vous reveillez d'une operation, vous ?



ca sent le vecu 
je rajouterais: dormez jamais sur le ventre a l'hosto. Faut savez jamais ce qu'il peut vous arriver


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Avril 2010)

datastor a dit:


> Alleeeez bah tu va le retrouver ton mac!
> 
> lol



Toi, je note ton nom.
Tu m'as l'air plein d'humour. C'est bien, ça remplace la vaseline.
Ton tombé de futal devrait être grandiose.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Toi, je note ton nom.
> Tu m'as l'air plein d'humour. C'est bien, ça remplace la vaseline.
> Ton tombé de futal devrait être grandiose.



Mouai, rien de bien folichon ni d'exitant non plus... :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (19 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouai, rien de bien folichon ni d'exitant non plus... :sleep:



Fais attention à ton orthographe, toi, sinon je te signale à la modération.


----------



## Gronounours (19 Avril 2010)

Heureusement qu'iBobby n'est pas dans l'coin&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Heureusement qu'iBobby n'est pas dans l'coin



t'as de la chance que je n'arrive pas à le joindre sur son Smoby®


----------



## iMacounet (19 Avril 2010)

Le chinois qui fabrique est offert ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2010)

jibe_ a dit:


> Malheureusement durant  le Weekend de pâques, une personne plus que mal attentionné nous à volé  cette ordinateur (attaché au bureau avec un câble Kesington).



Déclarez le vol auprès d'Apple si ce n'est pas encore fait et faites une recherche sur le site, vous trouverez des infos utiles.


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Heureusement qu'iBobby n'est pas dans l'coin



Tu parles de l'élargi du fion qui m'a banni ? Je vais te le faire gondoler, moi.


----------

